# Lum output?



## templeball (May 20, 2006)

I know i shouldn't be messin with florous but i tried a 400 w and it was way too hot with 2 cpu fans 1 blowing in at bottom and 1 blowing out at top.

I have a very small grow area approx 30"x15" i am using 2' shop lights each bulb 18w x 4 bulbs i just bought some other type of tube light the tube is about 3" shorter same thickness than the others. They say its a combi 60w there is no ballast they have electric nodes sticking out the side of the bulb that plugs into the fixture. They give off a redish soft light but they don't seem as bright as the 18w cool lights. These were bought in europe so i don't know if they exist in the states.

Is it normal that a 60w soft would seem less lum than a 18w cool.

Are w/lum ratio different from cool/soft light?

Could anyone calculate the lums i have with the 4x18w cool and 3x 60w combi 

What does combi mean? it doesn't seem like a mix of cool and soft light comming from the bulb.


----------



## Hick (May 20, 2006)

Lumens should be stated on the package, or bulb. They are in the states. Different bulbs/brands/types emit different amounts of lumens.


----------



## templeball (May 20, 2006)

Thanks but i have read every printed material with the lights and nothing about lums.

So there is no set ratio W/Lums these 60w tubes could be giving off less than the 18w?


----------



## AZshwagg (May 20, 2006)

There is no set ratio, each manufacture sets the lumen output to there individual standards. Incadesent lights usually are the one's with more wattage and less lumen output, only use flouro's or MH. When looking for the lumen output look for "photopic lumens", each light emmits two different types of light, regular light and photopic light. Photopic light is what is used by plants to grow, Many brands like the favorite "65 Watt Flourex Light" is advertised on the internet saying it puts out over 8000 lumens but when you read the package it has a chart reguarding the lumens output and the actual photopic lumen output. hope this answered your lumen Q's.


----------



## templeball (May 21, 2006)

Thanks yea question answered; if it isn't docemented with the lights you can't help. So far i can say the 60w tobes are hotter than the other florous and i heed to be 6/8 inches away.

America is a very different place from the rest of the world. Not the same regs about product info everywhere. Where i'm living there are bottles of water for sale in the supermarkets that only tell you that it's water inside. That is a food product now imagine the lack of info on things like lighting. 

I will try to contact the mnf and ask them; i thought there might be a formula to calculate lums by watts here.


----------



## AZshwagg (May 21, 2006)

Thats a good way to find out for sure what lumen output it has. The only other way I would try to find out is to post the brand name and see if anyone has try'd them out, good luck!!!


----------

